
Party City says it is closing 45 stores amid a global helium shortage - bookofjoe
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2019/05/09/party-city-store-closings-2019-45-locations-shutter/1157512001/
======
anonlastname
Hopefully this will make helium supplies last longer for medical and
industrial applications

------
bloak
Just use hydrogen. It's not that dangerous.

